# EvenTT13 Track Run Top Speed.



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thought I'd kick it off. The track runs were great fun, chance to stretch the legs on the TT's

Now I want you all to be honest... What top speed did you get on the track today ?

135 - 138 mph for me with not much left. The RS's were putting some pace on though.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

At one point i looked down and i'm sure it was showing 140  the lead driver in the range rover said he would lead round at 70 then he put his foot down and he was gone.
Well worth the £5 for the track and museum.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Well i had no idea you guys were going on a track run and joined on at the end of the que lol i thought it was a convoy for a cruise around the surrounding areas! :lol:

Felt like a right tool!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

How were you guys measuring speed, just on the speedo?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I got to 140, Dave in the RS hit 160 ish I was measuring mine via speedo and GPS


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TootRS said:


> How were you guys measuring speed, just on the speedo?


That's all most of us had to go by tbh. Didn't expect a real foot down jobbie. From what I could see DaveCov in his RS was getting to the point of overtaking the Range Rover Sport and had to dab his brakes, somewhere around the 150 - 155 mark.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> I got to 140, Dave in the RS hit 160 ish I was measuring mine via speedo and GPS


Dave must have had a better run second time round then 8)


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

The speedo at that speed is pretty inaccurate unfortunately, I hit 178.8 on the vbox at brunters yesterday, but the speedo was showing over 190.

Nothing quite like an exhilarating top speed run tho, it's great to get the opportunity to legally see what your car can do


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TootRS said:


> The speedo at that speed is pretty inaccurate unfortunately, I hit 178.8 on the vbox at brunters yesterday, but the speedo was showing over 190.
> 
> Nothing quite like an exhilarating top speed run tho, it's great to get the opportunity to legally see what your car can do


It didn't seem so quick if im honest, but like you said it's good not have to worry about being nicked for speeding.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

robokn said:


> I got to 140, Dave in the RS hit 160 ish I was measuring mine via speedo and GPS


That's bang on Rob  considering i had a engine management light on and had to keep dabbing the brakes so I didn't overtake a 5 litre supercharged Range Rover Sport I was well pleased 8)

Best TT day out since Stelvio lovvvvved ITT

Dave. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Who was the guy in the blue RS roadster ?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Templar said:


> Who was the guy in the blue RS roadster ?


I think he was a ffriend or Robs...Why you ask ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That's William from MSS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

I hit 140 on the last lap, took me by surprise at first when I thought we were going on a 70mph cruise. Then we were off !


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Kevybtt said:


> I hit 140 on the last lap, took me by surprise at first when I thought we were going on a 70mph cruise. Then we were off !


Agreed, during the briefing it was stated that they would be doing 70 - 80 mph and if you felt confident then they might go a bit quicker  .....I was at the back of a lane and when the front started to disappear I thought I'd best get a move on, down went the foot on the last straight-run, so near to 120 mph, wow what fun......

Nice surprise [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

DAVECOV said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the guy in the blue RS roadster ?
> ...


Never saw him get out of the car..probably me, too busy chewing the breeze to notice.

Quite a treat being Behind two RS's going full chat. The sound coming from them was great.. :twisted:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I went to the front with the RS boys each side could not keep up but the speed O read 144 on the straight, but a RS pulled in front of me the next lap and had to slow down, talk about stones flying around.

My wife loved it.

I was behind Dave's RS at the start he used his launch...wow

The thing that made me lol was the sign above the lane that said mim speed 50 mph they should have them on lots of roads


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> I went to the front with the RS boys each side could not keep up but the speed O read 144 on the straight, but a RS pull in front of me the next lap and had to slow down, talk about stones flying around.
> 
> My wife loved it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I noticed that..made me smile :lol:

There was some stones whizzing about at times but what a thrill being able to boot it for a change.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

I was behind Dave's RS at the start he used his launch...wow

The thing that made me lol was the sign about the lane that said mim speed 50 mph the should have then on lots of roads [/quote]

launch...wow 

Best ever all 4 weels Spinning what more can you ask for 

TTRS 7 Speed STronic I Love ITT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

DAVECOV said:


> I was behind Dave's RS at the start he used his launch...wow
> 
> The thing that made me lol was the sign about the lane that said mim speed 50 mph the should have then on lots of roads


launch...wow 

Best ever all 4 weels Spinning what more can you ask for 

TTRS 7 Speed STronic I Love ITT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

Bet it made a nice change giving it the beans..legally I mean.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It was good to see both generation s of TT's doing really well today. Proving a point that which ever Mk or model, they're very good cars..you just need to look at the smiley faces of the driver's.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I stopped looking at the speedo when the needle went past 110mph.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Templar said:


> It was good to see both generation s of TT's doing really well today. Proving a point that which ever Mk or model, they're very good cars..you just need to look at the smiley faces of the driver's.


Agreed it was so nice to see so many MK1 TT looking like my one that got Stollen [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
so many memories attatched !

Top Day Out 

Dave.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

All the MK1's looked fantastic today. You would never guess the age of them by there looks. Credit to Audi and the way there all looked after.

Shame one of use MK II guys did not go in for the concourse. Next time I might for a laugh.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just about touched 125 on the speedo on the last lap which for me was pretty exhilarating as i don't normally drive that fast, never been on any track before and really enjoyed it... well worth the tenner on it's own  
The orange and blue RS's were going for it!

Warren.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Shame one of use MK II guys did not go in for the concourse. Next time I might for a laugh.[/quote]

Its a little embarrassing if I'm honest, 
Me personally hate cleaning engine bays..don't mind the paint, that's a different story. I do think the Mk1 engine bay is much nicer to start with. A lot more difficult and expensive to make the mk2 look good under the bonnet.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish there had been some MKII in the concourse, would have been good to see.

I got up to 115mph with my foot to the floor. The first time round I was right at the front as I thought we were only going to be doing a gentle lap, the second time I put her at the back, :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

carpet3 said:


> I wish there had been some MKII in the concourse, would have been good to see.
> 
> I got up to 115mph with my foot to the floor. The first time round I was right at the front as I thought we were only going to be doing a gentle lap, the second time I put her at the back, :lol:


3rd gear then


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there had been some MKII in the concourse, would have been good to see.
> ...


Tell you what Gaz, the TT's didn't disgrace themselves against the lead Range Rover Sport..especially The RS's they were all over it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Somewhere between 130 and 140mph from the sound of the car - I didn't actually look at the speedo and neither did I put up the digital speed. I was directly behind the RR Sport and keeping station or reeling it in was easy but that's to be expected. 
What does amuse me is when your right foot tells the car "go faster; go faster NOW" and it does!


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I was pleased with what I managed on mine considering it's probably the slowest


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> Somewhere between 130 and 140mph from the sound of the car - I didn't actually look at the speedo and neither did I put up the digital speed. I was directly behind the RR Sport and keeping station or reeling it in was easy but that's to be expected.
> What does amuse me is when your right foot tells the car "go faster; go faster NOW" and it does!


Put a smile on your face I take it 

P.s soz for buggering up your parking arrangement's at the beginning of the show..there's always one at.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

carpet3 said:


> I was pleased with what I managed on mine considering it's probably the slowest


I think you were on a different run to me (11.30)..what time was yours ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That RRS did 6 miles to the gallon, give litre supercharged. MK II' s leading the way especially on the bends LoL

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Templar said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere between 130 and 140mph from the sound of the car - I didn't actually look at the speedo and neither did I put up the digital speed. I was directly behind the RR Sport and keeping station or reeling it in was easy but that's to be expected.
> ...


Smile? Oh yes!

Yep, always one. :roll: No worries, I was just trying to separate the cars by more than a door width but when 3 or 4 turned up in quick succession waving just two arms didn't achieve the aim. :lol:


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Templar said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was pleased with what I managed on mine considering it's probably the slowest
> ...


I did the 13:00 and 14:00


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> That RRS did 6 miles to the gallon, give litre supercharged. MK II' s leading the way especially on the bends LoL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Quite a feeling with the roof off doing 135 or so for me..the missus's hair was blowing a hoolie, but she was cool about it and didn't complain. She did leave a nice crease down the centre of the passenger seat when she got out though...haha :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

carpet3 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > carpet3 said:
> ...


I wanted to do another run but never got round to it. Did you have to pay to go again ?


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope.

I'm still buzzing


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

robokn said:


> That RRS did 6 miles to the gallon,


 :lol: :lol: 
From what i saw the RS's could have had it any time they wanted


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > That RRS did 6 miles to the gallon,
> ...


Yeah I reckon.. 

I did notice you coming past me Dave are you running a remap or standard..goes really well..


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, yer she goes very well, I had a 07 plate TTR last year and this MY2011 has got a different engine and gear box, the gears are a lot longer, 3rd on the red line is 100, 4th around 125, was just starting to run out of puff around 135 but would have kept going with more track.
No map on her mog standard.

Having said all that, the last bike I had, a ZX10 did 110 in first and would have been bouncing of the 185 limited half way down that long straight.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> Thank you, yer she goes very well, I had a 07 plate TTR last year and this MY2011 has got a different engine and gear box, the gears are a lot longer, 3rd on the red line is 100, 4th around 125, was just starting to run out of puff around 135 but would have kept going with more track.
> No map on her mog standard.
> 
> Having said all that, the last bike I had, a ZX10 did 110 in first and would have been bouncing of the 185 limited half way down that long straight.


If I'd have known we were going to be gunning it I would've filled up with super unleaded and turned the remap up to suit. 
Ah well hope we get the same opportunity next year.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It was funny because it was "we will be doing 70 mph but if your at the front we might do 100 mph and no over taking the lead car" then we are all gunning it. :roll:

Am still running normal 95 Ron at the moment, keep meaning to go over to shell power. Running on a full tank of gas was not the best things to do as well lol. But none of use thought it was going to be like it was. It was a great bonus and good fun and a big thank you to the club for making it possible.

The only thing I did not like was all the stones, stones being flicked at you at 100+ is asking for trouble. I dropped back around 80 yards when a RS took the front in my lane and still the stones where hitting

O well it was great fun and a great day.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just about saw 102 on the GPS reading. Not the quickest on the straights and I was too gentle on the corners. My wife enjoyed it despite the corners.  If I'd known I could do a second run I'd have probably gone solo to see what it was capable of.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I did three runs and used about a 1/4 of a tank running Stage 2 need more speed so 2+it is just need a new HPFP and away we go.

Agreed best part of the day ADI later on in the year is another chance on the track


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How much drag do you reckon running round the track with the roof off ?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I just about saw 102 on the GPS reading. Not the quickest on the straights and I was too gentle on the corners. My wife enjoyed it despite the corners.  If I'd known I could do a second run I'd have probably gone solo to see what it was capable of.


I did have a trawl round at about 13.30 to see if there were any more takers for the last 2 sessions, as they were a bit light.

Must have missed you sorry!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think a fair bit GBH but hey what's the point of a roadster if the roof is on, no fun, my car is a daily drive and as long as its not raining the roof is off

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

When I was talking to the two JLR guys they mentioned the C-X75 prototype and said that on the same emmissions circuit that we used it had reached over 200mph on the straight before the hairpin bend.
They also mentioned that the 1.6 litre hybrid engine package delivered over 900bhp at a little over a lowly 10k rpm.
Williams F1 were involved in the development and what size engine is in F1 cars next year? Hmmmm.

Just one video, there more if you search:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think we could have all achieved a greater speed BUT the RRS wouldn't go straight away so we could only nail it whilst he was, so if we had come out of the right hander and floored it, the terminal speed should have been greater


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

I didn't know about the track experience so was well chuffed when I handed my ticket in. I've never been on a track before so this was a real treat for me sat there on the third row, I could feel the smile on my face it was that big - I was like wow.

I clocked 110 in a standard Mk1, however, my new ARBs and rear discs meant that I cornered quicker than the car on the inside of me  he did get me back on the straights tho :? Note to self: stage 1 remap required :lol:

The whole day (museum too!) for five quid is the best 5er I'll spend all year. Thanks to all at the TTOC for organising it, great stuff.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

robokn said:


> I think we could have all achieved a greater speed BUT the RRS wouldn't go straight away so we could only nail it whilst he was, so if we had come out of the right hander and floored it, the terminal speed should have been greater


Yep but sheds are not good round corners :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I think we could have all achieved a greater speed BUT the RRS wouldn't go straight away so we could only nail it whilst he was, so if we had come out of the right hander and floored it, the terminal speed should have been greater
> ...


Hehe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

A great day, thanks to everyone who worked on organising it.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

On the first run, I got to 152mph on the GPS before being a bit of a wuss on the brakes (500m before the hairpin) - I struggled to keep up with the RS guys, but it was great fun to really open the taps.

On the second run, they swapped the drivers round and the older guy was bottling out at about 120 in the RRS, so it was disappointing to only hit 127 on that run. Like Rob, I mostly sat level with his rear bumper hoping that he'd speed up a bit more.

I might just have to get that remap I was talking about with Dave...

All in all, a great day out and the track was tremendous fun! I did LOL a bit when the 70mph rule went out of the window pretty much as soon as we went down the slip road the first time round. :mrgreen:


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Templar said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


lol, so true!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

first of all what a good day  got a couple of runs just sneaked over 160 was awesome to get on the track , did the guy who broke down get going again ?


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

tim_s said:


> I did LOL a bit when the 70mph rule went out of the window pretty much as soon as we went down the slip road the first time round. :mrgreen:


I lifted at 70 but then got left behind so played catch-up until the corners (new ARBs and rear discs fitted last week  )

Nice to meet you as well fella, looking forward to seeing some of your photos too 8)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You can see here that a 211PS TT going thought the box. It's all over when you change into 5th 6th. Unless you have a long road.
What it does show is how little it loses grip for a FWD after 1st gear.
For the Road am happy being standard. For the track it has to be a RS.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Must say I was hovering at the 5k mark in top gear at around 135-138 on the clock..but I did have the roof off and probably needed more power to overcome the drag. Wonder how much difference there would have been with my roof closed.
Then again, how many opportunities do you get to drive at that speed with the roof off..or on for that matter 8)


----------

